# Christmas Cheer



## Mari (Dec 14, 2009)

I know that the season can be difficult for many of us so I just want to start some Christmas Cheer. :heart: Mari



> Some Christmas Cheer | I Am Bored


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 14, 2009)

:lol: The first thing I saw when that page opened was a T-shirt ad about being "bored to death)... 


...but the Santa video was cute...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 14, 2009)

YouTube - Damn it I'm Vixen Animated Christmas Cartoon.mpg

YouTube - Santa's Stuck up in the Chimney

YouTube - Bob & Doug 12 Days of Christmas - Animax Entertainment

YouTube - Adam Sandler original Chanukah (Hanukkah) Song


----------



## Mari (Dec 14, 2009)

:doctor: I can see that the cheer is working already :clap: I do hope that others will add to the thread with any Christmas Cheer, your own thoughts, a joke, a picture, something positive or cheerful to lift our spirits a little. :heart: Mari


----------



## NicNak (Dec 14, 2009)

*Christmas Riddle Jokes *

Did you hear that one of Santa's reindeer now works for Proctor and Gambel? 
It's true....Comet cleans sinks! 

How do sheep in Mexico say Merry Christmas?
Fleece Navidad!

How would you fire Santa?
Give him the sack...

If athletes get athletes foot, what do astronauts get? 
Missile toe! 

If Santa Claus and Mrs. Claus had a child, what would he be called?
A subordinate Claus.

If Santa rode a motorcycle, what kind would it be?
A Holly Davidson.

The 3 stages of man: 
He believes in Santa Claus. 
He doesn't believe in Santa Claus. 
He is Santa Claus. 

What did Jack Frost say to Frosty the Snowman?
Have an ice day!

What did Santa say when his toys misbehaved?
Toys will be toys.

What did Santa shout to his toys on Christmas Eve?
Okay everyone, sack time!! 

What did the grape say to the raisin?
'Tis the season to be jelly.

What do aliens say when they land in the North Pole?
Take me to your heater. 

What do elves learn in school?
The Elf-abet!

What do penguins ride?
Ice-Cycles.

What do the reindeer sing to Santa on his birthday? 
Freeze a jolly good fellow. 

What do you call a bunch of grandmasters of chess bragging about their games in a hotel lobby?
Chess nuts boasting in an open foyer!

What do you call a cat on the beach at Christmastime? 
Sandy claws.

What do you call a gigantic polar bear?
Nothing, you just run away!

What do you call a snowman on roller blades?
Snow mobile.

What do you call the bells on Santa's sleigh?
Kringle bells.

What do you do if Santa gets stuck in your chimney?
Pour Santa flush on him.

What do you get if you deep fry Santa Claus?
Crisp Kringle. 

What do you get when you cross a snowman with a vampire?
Frostbite.

What do you get when you cross an archer with a gift-wrapper? 
Ribbon hood. 

What do you get if you cross Santa with a detective? 
Santa Clues. 

What is a computer's favorite Christmas carol?
Array in a Manger.

What is a skunk's favorite holiday song?
Jingle Smells.

What is black and white and found in the Sahara Desert?
A VERY lost penguin.

What is black and white and green and black and white?
Two penguins fighting over a pickle.

What is claustrophobia?
Fear of Santa.

What is Santa's favorite breakfast cereal?
Frosted Flakes.
What is Frosty's favorite breakfast cereal?
Snow Flakes.

What's the most popular wine at Christmas?
"Do I have to eat my Brussel sprouts?"

Where is the best place to put your Christmas tree?
After your Christmas one and your Christmas two.

Who delivers presents to baby sharks at Christmas? 
Santa Jaws. 

Why did Santa Claus take his Christmas tree to the dentist?
To get a root canal.

Why did the gingerbread man go to the doctor?
He was feeling crummy.

Why does Santa have 3 gardens?
So he can ho-ho-ho.

Why does Santa's sled get such good mileage?
Because it has long-distance runners on each side.  

Why is Christmas just like a day at the office ?
You do all the work and the fat guy with the suit gets all the credit.

Why was Santa's little helper depressed?
Because he had low elf esteem.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 15, 2009)

Cat's don't ask for much for the holidays :teehee:


----------



## Mari (Dec 15, 2009)

My cat has asked for some fresh catnip, a new sofa to rip apart, and another one of these to annoy :budgie: Mari


----------



## Banned (Dec 15, 2009)

Somewhere I saw a song about a hippopotamus for Christmas.  I've never heard that song before, and it really made me laugh.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 15, 2009)

And here is the link Persona of "I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas"

YouTube - I want a Hippopotamus for Christmas


----------



## NicNak (Dec 15, 2009)

Cartoon funny photo
*Santa tried too hard to give Little Billy the present he wanted*


----------



## Daniel (Dec 15, 2009)

NicNak said:
			
		

> The 3 stages of man:
> He believes in Santa Claus.
> He doesn't believe in Santa Claus.
> He is Santa Claus.


:lol:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 15, 2009)

YouTube - Cartman Singing "O Holy Night" South Park


----------



## Andy (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74nrvnfOOjAhttp:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 16, 2009)

YouTube - Christmas songs Amy Grant - Sleigh Ride Lyrics
YouTube - Amy Grant - Grown Up Christmas List


----------



## NicNak (Dec 21, 2009)

YouTube - I'm Gettin' Nuttin' For Christmas


----------



## Banned (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm having major youtube issues and it's driving me crazy.  Instead of listening to these songs I'm now being forced to sing them.  I'm sure everyone in my house is grateful   If youtube will stop freezing every time I try to play something I will be very happy.

The hippo song is making them all crazy.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 21, 2009)

persona said:


> The hippo song is making them all crazy.



If they complain, ask then how they think it's making YOU feel... or the hippo for that matter


----------



## Banned (Dec 21, 2009)

Haha.  Will do.

I actually really like the hippo song, and tried to get it as a download on my cell phone.  I couldn't.  I got the Grinch song instead, which I suppose will do.


----------



## gooblax (Dec 23, 2009)

Christmas Carols for Cats by Julie & John Hope
*The First Slow Yell*
Sing to: The First Noel

The first slow yell for you as you lay
Asleep in the morning on Christmas Day
O do not snore please get out of bed
It's seven o'clock and I haven't been fed

Refrain: O Yell O Yell O Yell O Yell
Feed me at once or I'll make your life hell

To lay a-bed is an awful disgrace
Get up right now or I'll sit on your face
My furry paw 'neath the covers will crawl
Fill up my bowl or I'll caterwaul

Refrain

Your last big chance now give us a break
I've clawed at your nightshirt you should be awake
I'll niggle and naggle, be ever so rude
For nothing else matters when I want my food


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 23, 2009)

That's funny.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 23, 2009)

YouTube - David Seville and The Chipmunks - The Twelve Days of Christmas

YouTube - The Chipmunks - O Christmas Tree (O Tannenbaum)

YouTube - The Chipmunks - Here We Come A Caroling

YouTube - Theodore Seville - All I Want for Christmas Is My Two Front Teeth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSsz1s9ZnkQ


----------



## NicNak (Dec 23, 2009)

*A Florida Night Before Christmas*

A Florida Night Before Christmas

T'was the night before Christmas and all through the town,
no noses were frozen, no snow fluttered down,
no children in flannels were tucked into bed,
they all wore shorty pajamas instead.


To find wreaths of holly, t'was not very hard,
for holly trees grew in every back yard.
In front of the houses, Dads and Moms were
adorning the bushes and coconut palms.


The sleeping kiddies were dreaming in glee,
hoping to find water skis under the tree.
They all knew that Santa was well on his way,
in a Mercedes-Benz, instead of a sleigh.


And soon he arrived and started to work,
he hadn't a second to linger or shirk.
He whizzed up the highways and zoomed up the road,
in a S-L 300, delivering his loads.


The tropical moon gave the city a glow,
and lighted the way for old Santa below.
As he jumped from the auto he gave a wee chuckle,
he was dressed in Bermudas with an Ivy league buckle,


There weren't any chimneys, but that caused no gloom,
for Santa came in through the Florida room.
He stopped at each house....stayed only a minute,
emptying his sack of stuff that was in it.


Before he departed, he treated himself
to a glass of papaya juice upon the shelf.
He turned with a jerk and bounced to the car,
remembering he still had to go very far.


He shifted the gears and stepped on the gas
and up Highway 436 he went like a flash.
And I heard him exclaim as he went on his way,
"MERRY CHRISTMAS Y'ALL, I WISH I COULD STAY!"


----------



## amastie (Dec 24, 2009)

Wishing all a very happy Christmas and a wonderful 2010 :heart:  :friends:


----------



## Andy (Dec 24, 2009)

:snow:Happy Holidays!:merrychristmas::happynewyear:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 24, 2009)

YouTube - Jack Bauer interrogates Santa


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 24, 2009)

YouTube - A doggy Christmas surprise - Karácsonyi kutyás meglepetés


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 24, 2009)

YouTube - The Pretenders ~ 2000 Miles

YouTube - U2 - Christmas (Baby Please Come Home)

YouTube - Christmas Song- Happy Xmas (War is Over)- John Lennon & Yoko Ono


----------



## Andy (Dec 25, 2009)

Cute

YouTube - Christmas Bird


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 26, 2009)

YouTube - The Gift Wrapper


----------

